# MAJOR Fail for B&N



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gadgets/why-we-dont-have-a-nook-review-yet/?news=123

I really, really hope this user is misinformed! No more replacements til February?! I'd ask for my money back and tell them to not even *mention* a restocking fee


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrible terrible terrible customer service. For the life of me I cannot understand why customer service people are not trained better. I would not want an uninformed person giving out information about my products/company. Certainly this extends far beyond Barnes & Noble.

It took me _hours_ two weeks ago to sort out an order I made online for some dog toys.
<---- Honestly, would you want to disappoint this sweet face?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that even if if the person was rude, I'd still be glad to get a replacement device.  But the fact that anyone who got a defective nook has to wait til FEBRUARY!!!  That is unacceptable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rude would definitely be the least of my problems.... I am a wee bit concerned that my nook could be DOA on Christmas.... That would certainly put a small damper on the holiday. Finishing a nice bottle of red wine _might_ help alleviate the disappointment.

I remember a Christmas long ago, I think I was 14 at the time and my parents purchase for me an Atari 800 pc, which if I recall was in the $1,000 range at the time; just a boatload of money. It was DOA on Christmas Eve. The day after Christmas we took it back to the store (some non-chain retailer in Chicago) and the salesman told my mother they would send it in to be serviced. I don't remember what my mother said to him (I recall her tone may have been _somewhat_ unfriendly), but we did indeed walk away with a new unit that day.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's even worse that they suddenly found some when they realized it was a site wanting to review it.  Shady dealings there and proof they're not in the business of selling their own hardware.  They can't even control inventory.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Wow!

That makes me all the more happy with Amazon's Kindle CS; as a lot of people here know, I went through a lot of Kindle 2 replacements for sun-fade and other issues, and every time Amazon sent me another one over next day mail and it arrived exactly when they said it would.

They should really have a Kindle vs Nook comparison chart on the Kindle page and have a customer satisfaction with customer service box to put a nice big check next to. It sounds like B&N would get an X.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

Officially I'm sure that Amazon intends to make no comment about the Nook, its lack of availability, or B&N's poor customer service. Internally, I bet they're laughing all the way to the bank.

Have a Merry Christmas, Jeff.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

That is just appalling. Whoever made the decision to rush the thing out, with just enough supply to give a few to reviewers who would blast how terrible and unfinished it is, with no stock for Xmas, or in-store demos, or replacement units... just wow. Someone should be getting fired.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

oh no.. that is really really terrible!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I really don't know what is worse: the potentially bad planning regarding stock, or the seeming falsehoods told by the representatives?


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

They still haven't fixed my blank book problem. The last email response oddly said to keep checking for updates. How the heck am I supposed to do that? 

Not impressed with thier support, you'd think they'd be more worried about word of mouth.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Shame on me.  Think I'll go walk around the local B&N with my working Kindle.  Find a comfy chair and sit and read for a while.  Read while having a cup of coffee in the cafe.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

from the sounds of things, those poor customer service reps on the phone must be having their phone lines ringing off the hook! maybe hte first guy just snapped (i can imagine the types of names he would have been called every time he told someone to _wait until feb!!_ for the nook !)

but to deplete the replacement stock? ohhhh sounds like a lemon to me!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OOPS...all over B&N hq ... the word of the day is OOPS


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

That story is just ... amazing .... wow .... if this were a different time of year I would swear it was an April Fool's prank.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

On the bright side I did get my "blank book" working today. I deleted and redownloaded it for the 100th time and this time it worked!

Wooohoo....


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

One more reason I'm happy I just bought the kindle (my first ever ereader *yay*)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BeastMD said:


> On the bright side I did get my "blank book" working today. I deleted and redownloaded it for the 100th time and this time it worked!
> 
> Wooohoo....


Glad you got it this time. How does it compare to reading on the KIndle?


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

I find it sort of funny. When the Nook was first announced, it sounded fantastic. Then I took another look and I saw all these things that sounded good, but depending on how it was being spun could be good or bad. And not a single one of those has come out on the "good" side. 

I look at it and I see a really good device hobbled by really really poor choices by the company. I thought when I first got a Kindle that it was safe because Amazon wasn't going anywhere and would probably come out on top and that seems like it's still the right logic.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Shamar said:


> One more reason I'm happy I just bought the kindle (my first ever ereader *yay*)


same here!! The nook was very eye catching ....


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

intinst said:


> Glad you got it this time. How does it compare to reading on the KIndle?


I'm sure they fixed the file, many folks have been reporting blank books....

Anyway, I like reading for the most part. I do think the screen is a bit better than my K2i. It probably just the font being darker and different though. I have sort of gotten used to the slow page turns. It has also lost my place in books a few times. Right now as long as you just READ and do nothing else including looking up words and stuff like that you're fine. Do anything even remotely advanced then its simply too sluggish.

Kindle is still a much better overall experience, I just wish they'd add built in multiple fonts. I hate the hassles of hacking, even with the simplicity of the font hack...


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

I just saw the Nook in a B&N and wasn't too impressed.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I looked at a Nook tonight. I couldn't really judge it, because the guy behind the counter started loudly giving me the hard sell. Then he took it from me to show another curious person. The text was clear, but about the same as my K2, if you ask me. I had trouble getting the color screen to come on until the guy told me to press the big n above it.

He had a Kindle and a Sony reader for comparisons, but they were in plastic boxes. I wonder if that was just to protect them or so people couldn't try them and really compare with the Nook.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

If nothing more, one thing is obvious here: B&N has a long way to go to match up with the quality of customer service that Amazon provides.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Shame on me. Think I'll go walk around the local B&N with my working Kindle. Find a comfy chair and sit and read for a while. Read while having a cup of coffee in the cafe.


That would be mean but fun.. set up a Kindle Sit in at BN across the country.. get there early and sit and read from your Kindles..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never had any qualms about going into B&N. Grabbing some coffee, and finding a comfortable chair to sit in. The kids go directly to the kids section, they're old enough to come find me. When I'm finished with my coffee, I'll go browse for a bit to see what I find. I usually take pictures of books I'm interested in to remind me to look them up later. The kids usually leave with a book or two each and whatever they can scam me out of at the café.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

If you go and sit and read your kindle in a B&N don't drink their coffee (who knows . . . )

Anyway, this is not B&N's first issue. My roommate (a college senior) needed a book. In the school bookstore (a B&N Managed thing) it was like 200 or so, he found it online for about 100 or so .... that company did not have stock (and apologized) so he went to B&N online where it was 125 he called them, they said they had it, he paid an extra 25 for NEXT DAY (had to have for class that week) and when it didn't arrive on Weds (he ordered Monday (for Tuesday) the CS rep said, no, that isn't in stock in the warehouse but we do have copies in our location at "normal street" (IE the college bookstore). 

When he asked if he could order it from them and pick it up at the 'location' they said no, so he was forcefully made to pay the 200 buck price. (on top of which the online refund took like a week to hit his visa card) So, he's now out (for 5 days anyway) 350 for a $100 book. GRRRRR

Now--I'm gonna help him find his books as soon as he finalizes his schedule for next semester so we have them all before he starts classes in Jan...and we're not buying from B&N. Period. Stop.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Richard, my kid went to school out west for a time -- she was there when they converted the bookstore over to a B&N entity.
She and a number of her classmates had been buying textbooks on-line from B&N -- when they converted the bookstore they noticed a dramatic increase in the number of their orders that showed "in stock" until they actually placed the order and then changed to "out of stock" -- seems if the book was "in stock" at their local bookstore at a higher price it was always "out of stock" on-line as soon as their orders went through.  They quit using either B&N entity and switched to an independent bookseller in town.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Most standard textbooks are available through Amazon's textbook store.  You need the ISBN number to make sure you're getting the right edition.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Exactly...this is just bad business all the way around... I think that the 'college store' division is now the only one making real money (based on how many Brick and mortar's they've closed in my area (including the one I liked to go to)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Most standard textbooks are available through Amazon's textbook store. You need the ISBN number to make sure you're getting the right edition.


That's part of the problem ... its hard to get the ISBN ... the campus store does not encourage 'note taking' and the profs aren't saying "ISBN xxx"


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> That would be mean but fun.. set up a Kindle Sit in at BN across the country.. get there early and sit and read from your Kindles..


Selfishly, I think the sooner, the better for this. Force all the nookites to demand better service so Amazon has to keep pace.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Most standard textbooks are available through Amazon's textbook store. You need the ISBN number to make sure you're getting the right edition.


That's how I get my books. Even with the 15% discount to B&N through my employer, Amazon still beats B&N.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> That's part of the problem ... its hard to get the ISBN ... the campus store does not encourage 'note taking' and the profs aren't saying "ISBN xxx"


Campus store can't stop a person from picking up the book, finding the ISBN, and jotting it down. Just can't. May not encourage it. . .d'uh!. . .but can't stop a student from doing it. And, heck, if he has a picture taking phone, he doesn't even need to jot. . .just a quick click would do it! 

In college I admit I bought most of my books new. . .but if there had been a way back then to get new for less than the bookstore price I'd have done it. . . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Campus store can't stop a person from picking up the book, finding the ISBN, and jotting it down. Just can't. May not encourage it. . .d'uh!. . .but can't stop a student from doing it. And, heck, if he has a picture taking phone, he doesn't even need to jot. . .just a quick click would do it!
> 
> In college I admit I bought most of my books new. . .but if there had been a way back then to get new for less than the bookstore price I'd have done it. . . . .


If your college is anything like mine I'll wager that you can probably find a copy of most of the textbooks in the Campus Library as well, may not be able to check it out but you can grab the ISBN there too. I'm also willing to be that the librarian would be willing to assist you in coming up with it if you asked. In many cases the Prof may also be able to tell you if you ask.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> If you go and sit and read your kindle in a B&N don't drink their coffee (who knows . . . )


LOL !


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my ODU Campus bookstore is Barnes and Noble and their website which I can access through the school site is very easy to use, allows me to look up books by course number (most professors won't even send us a list but make us check through this site) and each book has all the relevant info including ISBN.

Then I go to www.half.com and they almost always have what I need.  I check Amazon first, but only for Kindle versions, and if half.com doesn't have them then I go back to Amazon for the physical copies.  I will only buy from the campus bookstore if it comes with a CD or Workbook or something that I can only get when purchasing it new.  Otherwise I avoid them like the plague.

Too many times I've ordered books through them with a promise of it being in that week and waited three weeks for it to happen before finally ordering it online.  These were times when I waited too long and thought online would take too long.  Thankfully the professors are understanding about our bookstore's horrible stocking priorities.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I love my Kindle ("Edgar") and have had no problems with it; I AM fan girl.  But, I do have to admit that I love the way the Nook LOOKS; I think it is just beautiful!  (Although, as I've said before, in actual use the color touch screen would be very distracting to me ... as would the blank "black" screen after the color goes off.)

However ... the bottom line is function, and it sounds to me like function of the Nook is at best spotty right now.  Maybe those issues will eventually be fixed, and if they are I see it as a worthy competitor to the Kindle ... assuming it's done before bad publicity alienates the entire customer base, and assuming anyone can figure out how to get the thing out of its packaging ...


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> That's part of the problem ... its hard to get the ISBN ... the campus store does not encourage 'note taking' and the profs aren't saying "ISBN xxx"


The Higher Education Opportunity requires that by summer 2010, they provide you with this information at the time you register for the class. I know that at UMBC, before the website was changed to gibe you the ISBN numbers, you just had to right click on the image of the text book and select save as. The filename that came up WAS the ISBN number.

See 
http://www.aacrao.org/transcript/index.cfm?fuseaction=show_view&doc_id=4134


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> That's part of the problem ... its hard to get the ISBN ... the campus store does not encourage 'note taking' and the profs aren't saying "ISBN xxx"


As I always say....laziness in all things! I haven't set foot in a college bookstore in over a decade, despite either myself or my wife or both going to school for the past 7 years. I go to www.efollett.com (the official bookstore site for most schools), look up the school/class, find the book, and order it from Amazon. When the class is over, I resell the book on Amazon and get the vast majority of my money back.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah yeah, Efollett is who owns our campus bookstore.  They still stink to deal with in the B&M but their site does have all the info I need to go and buy my books elsewhere ><


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

How lame of B&N. And I just have to give props to the OP for using Major fail rather than "Epic Fail." That term is so over-used. Also, great topic!


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Oogie Pringle said:


> The Higher Education Opportunity requires that by summer 2010, they provide you with this information at the time you register for the class. I know that at UMBC, before the website was changed to gibe you the ISBN numbers, you just had to right click on the image of the text book and select save as. The filename that came up WAS the ISBN number.
> 
> See
> http://www.aacrao.org/transcript/index.cfm?fuseaction=show_view&doc_id=4134


That would be a godsend.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

"B&N confirms Nook shipment delay, says only "very small percentage" affected"

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I have been following the story with interest. Competition is good, I encourage it, it will push the price of ereaders down and help me expand my Kindle family. I wanted the Nook to do well. The way B&N handled this situation really disgusts me, though.

"Our tipster ordered his Nook back on November 12th and saw his order constantly pushed back at the last minute, which was no doubt a ploy by B&N to keep cancellations down to a minimum."

Not good!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> "Our tipster ordered his Nook back on November 12th and saw his order constantly pushed back at the last minute, which was no doubt a ploy by B&N to keep cancellations down to a minimum."


Clearly the goal was not to insure satisfied customers...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love LOVE the fact that there were 3 different ads for the Kindle on the same page as that article. all saying Delivery By Christmas, or 2 day delivery still available. HAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I love LOVE the fact that there were 3 different ads for the Kindle on the same page as that article. all saying Delivery By Christmas, or 2 day delivery still available. HAHAHHAHAHHA


bwhahaha. that's pretty funny.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> That's part of the problem ... its hard to get the ISBN ... the campus store does not encourage 'note taking' and the profs aren't saying "ISBN xxx"


Go to www.isbndb.com and enter key words to locate the isbn number.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

DS's campus bookstore is run by B&N also.  I go through the on-line ordering process & put in all his classes to see what textbooks are required.  Even without the ISBN, I have sucessfully purchased on Amazon by carefully matching publisher & edition number along with exact title.

OTOH, one of his courses listed the ISBN on the syllabus along with the edition.  They did not match when I went to order the book.  I used the edition number, because the syllabus was very explicit that you had to have that edition.  Turns out they listed the wrong ISBN.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Stellamaz, I just had to observe that I LOVE your profile animation.

(Rar!) Ha!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

My college bookstore lists the book requirements with both Author and ISBN. I was able to go through the printout they have in a binder to figure out all my book needs. The only problem is that multiple instructors have custom printings that are cheaper than the off the shelf text, but more expensive than Amazon, yet only available through the College Bookstore.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I use my phone camera to take a pic of the ISBNs and then Amazon shop to my heart's content.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

I got the nook 1.1 update, and so far so good(except for it eating 8% of my battery to do the update). Everything is faster, including page turns and overall general responsiveness. They fixed a few thing for the better as well. Page turns have improved greatly but still not as fast as the K2i, may be in line with K1, but I don't have one to compare anymore. It no longer has to "reformat" when switching books all the time. The battery bar and time are now displayed when reading a book, and they moved the pages count display to the bottom of the screen.

Thats what I have noticed so far. It sucks that it had to be this way, but it looks like they have been working hard.

One thing I with they would fix, is have a font setting saved for each book. Some books the medium font is this big and some this big.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

BeastMD said:


> I got the nook 1.1 update, and so far so good(except for it eating 8% of my battery to do the update). Everything is faster, including page turns and overall general responsiveness. They fixed a few thing for the better as well. Page turns have improved greatly but still not as fast as the K2i, may be in line with K1, but I don't have one to compare anymore. It no longer has to "reformat" when switching books all the time. The battery bar and time are now displayed when reading a book, and they moved the pages count display to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Thats what I have noticed so far. It sucks that it had to be this way, but it looks like they have been working hard.
> 
> One thing I with they would fix, is have a font setting saved for each book. Some books the medium font is this big and some this big.


What else has that update done? People on the B&N forums are saying that ADE books aren't working any more; can you confirm?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I use my phone camera to take a pic of the ISBNs and then Amazon shop to my heart's content.


That's brilliant and I'm an idiot. I've been saving the ISBN numbers as to-do notes on my phone. They're so long, I usually ask my exasperated boyfriend to read them out to me. This will definitely help, thanks!


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

Anarel said:


> What else has that update done? People on the B&N forums are saying that ADE books aren't working any more; can you confirm?


Don't know much about ADE books.. Just looked around and saw that you can download an ADE reader and I tried copying a couple books to the nook that I downloaded with the ADE reader and they do not show up in my list. Could be doing something wrong....

There are a couple public domain books on my nook but they are epub files. How would I get and ADE book to my nook? I'd be happy to check for you.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

BeastMD said:


> Don't know much about ADE books.. Just looked around and saw that you can download an ADE reader and I tried copying a couple books to the nook that I downloaded with the ADE reader and they do not show up in my list. Could be doing something wrong....
> 
> There are a couple public domain books on my nook but they are epub files. How would I get and ADE book to my nook? I'd be happy to check for you.


Hn, people are saying now that library books and books from the sony store aren't working; they either don't show up on the nook or they show up but cannot be opened.... leme think.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

Anarel said:


> Hn, people are saying now that library books and books from the sony store aren't working; they either don't show up on the nook or they show up but cannot be opened.... leme think.


Ok, played around some more, and the issue is that the nook just isn't seeing the ADE files.I bet that the program on device just isnt seeing them I guess that will be in the next update. Does not bother me too much as I have 10 books or so between my K2i and nook to read and they are all normal commercial books.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

(archer) - thanks; and "rar!" to you ... 

On another note ... I was in my local B & N a couple of hours ago, picking up some last-minute DVDs and DTBs to finish out my Christmas shopping.  I stopped at the Nook display, just to check it out, since I was there anyway.  They had two of them on display - one opened up and tethered to the counter with a cord, for people to pick up and play with; the other is in its plastic case, for viewing only.  There's a sign above the display urging folks to "preorder your Nook here" but I didn't see a date when they are expected to come in.

I didn't hang out there very long, because I didn't want to end up listening to a hard sell ... but, as it was, not a single associate paid the slightest attention to me anyway.  After seeing it in person, I have to say that I still think the Nook is beautiful; I really like the way it looks, and since the touch screen does black out, I don't think that would bother me while reading as much as I thought it might.  I was not able to actually get it to work, though (probably operator error ... ) so I couldn't really test out the features to compare to my kindle.  I think a lot of people will be attracted to the Nook, because it really is a nice-looking device.  I do think B & N will eventually (hopefully SOON) fix whatever problems there have been with it out of the box - but the question will be if they do it soon enough not to lose their entire customer base.

I still love my kindle and wouldn't trade it for the world.  But ... when the time comes for a replacement (hopefully not for several years) it will be interesting to see what the state of the "e-reader world" is.  I have said for months, and still say, that in five years e-readers that are twice the e-readers we have now, feature-wise, will cost $49; we'll see.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoa! According to the B&N nook forum, the latest nook update solved some of the problems owners were having, but it has also created new problems.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> Whoa! According to the B&N nook forum, the latest nook update solved some of the problems owners were having, but it has also created new problems.


Taking your cues from the *Old* _Microsoft Way_ of doing things is not a good plan!!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Wow, even more Epic Fail;

http://erictric.com/technology/barnes-and-noble-nook-users-unable-to-download-e-books-for-hours


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder if everyone got their Nook for Christmas like was promised.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I stopped at B&N today and played with the display Nook for a little while.  The salespeople were helpful and not pushy - just said to ask if I had questions.
The device is really nice-looking and the screen contrast is very good.  I like that you can select a different font if you'd like, but the sizes are definitely more limited than my Kindles.  The device itself is a little heavier than my K2, but it feels very solid.
I had to ask lots of questions since I didn't find the interface as intuitive the Kindle.  I kept wanting to use the upper screen as a touch screen!  It's definitely a little clunky from the "I have to go through multiple menus to do things I can do with the joystick on my Kindle."  But then again, I am biased.  The touch strip at the bottom is distracting when trying to read, but they guy said that they had the time-out set pretty long.
I didn't notice much difference in the refresh rate when turning pages.  It did seem like it took longer to open up a book.
I was pleasantly surprised that I wasn't being given bad information - not once did I hear anything about B&N having more books than Amazon.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> http://www.digitaltrends.com/gadgets/why-we-dont-have-a-nook-review-yet/?news=123
> 
> I really, really hope this user is misinformed! No more replacements til February?! I'd ask for my money back and tell them to not even *mention* a restocking fee


Thanks, Jesslyn, for the link to the reviewer's article... Reading the comments under the article, I saw a link to www.nooktalk.net, which looks to be an imitation of our beloved Kindleboards.

That led to another interesting article: http://nookdevs.com/Rooting

Seems the Nook's OS is on a 2 GB SanDisk SD card, which is buried in the casing! I find that fascinating!

I was in Barnes & Noble yesterday (for a half-priced calendar) and didn't see a soul looking at the Nook display.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I was in B&N this morning looking for something and no one was at the Nook display.  I was able to pick one up and play with it a bit.  It looks lovely and feels very nice in the hand.  I didn't notice any lag but I didn't fiddle with it more than a few moments.  A sales person came to ask if I needed any help, I said I was just looking and was left alone.  After I was done, I went to find what I was looking for and when I came back, a couple was discussing the Nook with the sales person.

"B&N has over 1 million ebooks available while Amazon has just 300,000"


AAAUUUUGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> "B&N has over 1 million ebooks available while Amazon has just 300,000"


For the life of me, even if it were true, I just don't see it as a selling point. If I live to be 1,000, I _still_ wouldn't get through 300,000 books.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not a voracious reader like most here.  Kinda choosy.  So B&N has bigger selection -- more to choose from.  But I'm not worried about not being able to find something I'm interested in reading from Amazon's 300,000.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> For the life of me, even if it were true, I just don't see it as a selling point. If I live to be 1,000, I _still_ wouldn't get through 300,000 books.


But that would only be about 300 a year...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> But that would only be about 300 a year...


... and sadly, I only get through 100-150.... I guess I'd better start reading faster.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not a voracious reader like most here. Kinda choosy. So B&N has bigger selection -- more to choose from. But I'm not worried about not being able to find something I'm interested in reading from Amazon's 300,000.


Sandpiper, the problem is, B&N is using something patently FALSE as advertsing.. Amazon has the SAME abitily to DL the 1,000,000 plus copyright free books as the Nook. B&N Just doesn't tell you that their nookstore has less e-books than the amazon one.. they point out the free 1 mil, that ALL ebooks have access too.. Sony does the SAME thing.


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

So they're padding the "1mil books AVAILABLE" list with the free econtent?  Sounds like a case of YMMV to be sure (your mileage may vary)!

Kind of like the "lend your books" hype. Was originally impressed with that feature!

It was first a vague "lend books" feature when the Nook was announced, then as the release date loomed was clarified down to the "You may only lend the book ONCE, it is GONE from your library for TWO WEEKS and then it comes back to you and can NEVER BE LENT AGAIN."

Oh and that's ONLY IF THE PUBLISHER LETS US LET YOU.

Big feature, just huge. *NOT!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have members who have both Kindles and Nooks, so I can't really be too gleeful about the Nook's problems.  Also, having the Nook on the Kindle's heels was good--Amazon started responding right away to the pressure.  Competition in the ereader market is a good thing for the users.  If the Nook fails, hopefully Amazon will continue to push to improve their product.

Betsy


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Sandpiper, the problem is, B&N is using something patently FALSE as advertsing.. Amazon has the SAME abitily to DL the 1,000,000 plus copyright free books as the Nook. B&N Just doesn't tell you that their nookstore has less e-books than the amazon one.. they point out the free 1 mil, that ALL ebooks have access too.. Sony does the SAME thing.


It's not about what e-books can be used on the Kindle versus what e-books can be used on the nook, it's about the number of e-books in B&N's store versus the number of e-books in Amazon's store. So the only way that B&N can be proved wrong is for someone to go count how many e-books they have available, Amazon currently has 399,197 e-books in the US store, definitely not a million.

Not trying to pick on you, just getting sick of seeing people claiming that what B&N is saying is false because you can get the Google Books onto a Kindle. It's misleading but Amazon's numbers are also misleading.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the numbers are misleading. There are so many duplicates in the Amazon store, and I don't think a short story should be classified as a book.

Either way, both still have far more books available than I will ever read. Heck, there are more books on my Kindle right now than I can get through in a year. I have two books on my nook, and I am halfway through one of them. My cup runneth over.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Concerning most any statistic -- anyone can make any numbers say anything.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

My sister bought herself a nook for Christmas and it was delivered on time, but it is still sitting unopened in her house.

She has been in the hospital for the last two weeks.

Hopefully, by the time she gets out, B&N will have updated the software often enough so that everything will work fine on her nook soon after she turns it on for the first time.

Then again, I don't want her to be in the hospital for a year or more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


>


ROTFL! Love Dilbert...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Then again, I don't want her to be in the hospital for a year or more.


you're a good brother! 

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> you're a good brother!
> 
> Betsy


I don't know about that Betsy.

Obviously I should have done a better job showing her my kindle, but at least she will have a e-reader.

She sure needs one. She recently purchased ten new bookcases to hold her current hardcovers and paperbacks. There isn't room for another bookcase in her house.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

BruceS said:


> My sister bought herself a nook for Christmas and it was delivered on time, but it is still sitting unopened in her house.
> 
> She has been in the hospital for the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could sneak it back to B&N, return it, and get her a Kindle.

Jenna


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not a voracious reader like most here. Kinda choosy. So B&N has bigger selection -- more to choose from. But I'm not worried about not being able to find something I'm interested in reading from Amazon's 300,000.


If B&N has nearly three times as many books as Amazon, then why is their selection so crappy?? I searched about 20 books from my wishlist on both sites, B&N had less than 1/3 of the books, and Amazon was lacking only one (after emailing the author, this will soon change). Not to mention, Amazon has a ton of interesting free/nearly free books; B&N's free selection consists mainly of crappy romance novels and excerpts. Then there's the pricing differences...

I was very excited about the nook. It looked so cool and modern, and the touchscreen was nice. I tried to overlook the more expensive prices, and the lousy selection. I just wanted the nook, period. Thankfully, I came to my senses after seeing the terrible customer service and mass confusion on the nook's problems. That touchscreen doesn't seem so cool anymore.

I am so glad I have to wait 'til January to place an order, or else I would have already ordered the nook. I am definitely getting a Kindle! Hopefully B&N will get this right someday, it's a shame to see so many unhappy B&N customers.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Because Barnes and Noble is counting all those free books you can get through Google that you can also easily get for your Kindle from other websites.  A lot of ereaders have tried pushing this as a feature to make their selection look better than Amazon's, just Amazon hasn't sunk low enough to use it themselves.  I think you'll find, and sounds like you already did, that if you did a comparison not counting all those books you can get from Gutenberg and such for free that you'll find the numbers far more reasonable and likely in Amazon's favor.  I don't see how anyone just getting into the game could have a better selection than someone who has been doing it for 4 or however many years plus allows people to publish books so easily without using garbage books to inflate their numbers.  But most of B&N's advertising campaign has been like that, so it's not a big surprise.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Main reason why I recently got Kindle and not Nook was ebook selection. I'm interested in Finance and Computer books mostly and B&N's ebook selection (better lack thereof) was simply laughable. Amazon had all the titles (even obscure ones) that I was interested in. So they got my money for the reader and for the books


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was in a different B&N today with a friend who was going to look at the Nooks.  She's a former co-worker.  She told me that the other kindle owners at work (who bought same time I did with the Oprah promotion) were considering buying Nooks, so she wanted to have a look.  I started looking at one and my friend wanted to see the font sizes.  I set it on Large (didn't see extra large, but I think there is an extra large size for fonts).  It didn't respond quickly.  It was similar to having an hourglass come up on a computer, but it had a box that said it was loading.  The font wasn't very large, so I pulled out my kindle to compare.  The employee did something to make the extra large font come up, but it was still small next to my K2's largest and second largest font size.  I was surprised.

I've heard some Nook owners say it works just as well or almost as well as their kindles, so I'm confused.  Are the store Nooks defective?  If so, why?  I forgot to check to see if the pages turns were any faster than what I'd seen the first week Nooks were on the store counters.

We did some 2010 planner/calendar shopping.  As soon as we left the store, my friend said that our scene at the Nook counter was like a commercial for the kindle (when I whipped mine out and compared font sizes).  She has wanted a kindle or other e-reader for a long time and said that my demonstration convinced her that she'd prefer to buy a Kindle.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I still can only think that this is an issue with the Android OS getting backed up with running processes in memory.  Since Kindles are built especially for what they do, they handle it much more smoothly.  Them having Android isn't really a feature they should be bragging about unless they plan to use it to its full potential which they clearly will not do.  But as we have seen already, there are hackers who are more than willing to make use of that untapped potential.

So they basically have a fancy second party OS that they had to make work for them the way they wanted it instead of having the device itself catered specifically for them from the ground up.  It's kind of like trying to force a plate to work like a spoon instead of just making an actual spoon... okay, bad analogy .  Anyway, I am willing to bet that all these abused Nook demos are just getting so bogged down by all the use that they're lagging horribly, and I am betting that unless B&N cleans up their system programs that this will eventually happen to people who use them at home as well.

This is all purely conjecture as I am by far no expert, but I know my Droid can start too lag if too many processes are running behind the scenes in memory.  Thankfully my phone has an app to end those processes... I'm guessing the Nooks do not.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I've heard some Nook owners say it works just as well or almost as well as their kindles, so I'm confused. Are the store Nooks defective? If so, why? I forgot to check to see if the pages turns were any faster than what I'd seen the first week Nooks were on the store counters.


Mine works just fine.... I doubt the store nooks are defective, though obviously they get played with by a lot of people who probably mess with the setting during the day. I think the B&N employees should make an effort to bring it back to factory settings as often as possible. My nook turns pages somewhat more slowly than my K2; about the same as my K1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was reading before my class this morning on my DX and when one of the other folks came in she asked me about it.  She said she'd gotten the one from Barnes and Noble -- she couldn't quite remember the name of it so I'm not sure she actually has it yet or if it's on order -- but thought she'd probably like the bigger size.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope most BN employees know more than the ones I encountered.  The first one couldn't be bothered to even talk to me about it and the second one, very nice young woman, well all she could say was "isn't it cute and cool?"  Uh.. yeah.  And it is pretty cute.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, it is cute. So far, mine is giving me no trouble whatsoever. Except I went to B&N today, turned on my nook, checked the "specials" and all I got was advertising, no free cookie coupon! 

I need a cookie for my nookie!

I am about half-way through the first of two books I purchased from B&N, and no issues. Formatting is fine, it is remembering my place when I re-open it. Also, B&N is not charging me sales tax on e-book purchases in Illinois, so that is a plus.

I just downloaded an epub book from GirlEBooks, and that looks terrific too. So far, I am able to recommend this device, though I think (by everything I have been reading on different forums) the out-of-box failure rate is higher than with the Kindle. B&N is having a difficult time doing tech support on the devices.

One thing I have noticed about nook _owners_: they absolutely, positively _must_ turn the device off. Off. Must be off when done reading. Off. Off off off. Unfortunately, there is a glitch in the software somewhere, and turning it off loses the last place read in the e-books. I think I have posted at least half a dozen times to just let it sleep, and they want it OFF. OFF. OFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

a friend of mine (and coworker) just got his nook at lunch. Its here in the office now, so I swung by his desk to check it out. I hunk the page turns are still slower than the K2, but I've been trying to really nice and supportive of the device to be a good friend.

While I was there, a few other guys had gathered. They were discussing the kindle vs. nook hung and the new nook owner says that nook can get books from just about anywhere while kindle is stuck with amazon. When I argued, they said I was awfully defensive of the kindle so maybe the nook is better! <sigh>

I can't find the link with all the sited we can download for the kindle. I know the library is out but there really are a lot of book sources!

Now I don't want to be nice after hearing a lot of kindle bashing...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a link for the thread on our site:
additional sites for Book Lovers


----------



## rambo47 (Dec 30, 2009)

I never considered an ebook reader until the Barnes & Noble Nook was announced. I missed the early pre-order period (thankfully!) and put in my order for Feb.1 shipping. Then I started reading some lukewarm reviews and a few outright pans. They all seemed to say the same thing: Neat features, innovative, but not ready for prime time yet. And that the Kindle 2 was still the superior solution.  Cancelled my Nook order and bought a Kindle 2. Got it the very next day.    Gotta love that instant gratification!

I think the Nook has tons of potential (running Android) and demonstrates some features that future Kindles should incorporate, but right now it's a Rev.1 device, with all the glitches one can expect from a Rev.1 offering. Future Kindles could take a few lessons from the Nook and (IMHO) should include:
• WiFi.
• Co-branding with a physical store.
• Tie-in with Yahoo Movies or Fandango.

The Nook's ability to browse the B&N store over WiFi is sweet. A few apps like a movie finder/ticket purchase (using your Amazon.com account?) would also be welcome additions. As for the Nook's sharing/loaning feature, that's a ways off from being usable or relevant for me. I can see it being a huge deal in the future, but it needs work.

What I'd really like to see is a standardized ebook format like ePub and an option to buy a book without DRM, like Apple's iTunes with music. But that's a sort of "can't we all get along?" kind of attitude and I fear the whole ebook reader scene needs to sort itself out a bit before this can even be considered.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

[quote 
What I'd really like to see is a standardized ebook format like ePub and an option to buy a book without DRM, like Apple's iTunes with music. But that's a sort of "can't we all get along?" kind of attitude and I fear the whole ebook reader scene needs to sort itself out a bit before this can even be considered.
[/quote]

Yeah, I agree. This DRM situation is like making you buy a different CD player for each record lable - gotta hate it!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

rambo47 said:


> I never considered an ebook reader until the Barnes & Noble Nook was announced. I missed the early pre-order period (thankfully!) and put in my order for Feb.1 shipping. Then I started reading some lukewarm reviews and a few outright pans. They all seemed to say the same thing: Neat features, innovative, but not ready for prime time yet. And that the Kindle 2 was still the superior solution. Cancelled my Nook order and bought a Kindle 2. Got it the very next day.  Gotta love that instant gratification!


I did exactly the same thing, Rambo...had mine for Christmas and have been reading ever since. Had I left my nook order in I'd still be waiting and wondering if I made the right decision. I think ultimately I did by going with the Kindle. I couldn't stand having $259 of skin in the game when so many new nook owners were having problems. So far I REALLY like the Kindle!


----------



## rambo47 (Dec 30, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> I did exactly the same thing, Rambo...had mine for Christmas and have been reading ever since. Had I left my nook order in I'd still be waiting and wondering if I made the right decision. I think ultimately I did by going with the Kindle. I couldn't stand having $259 of skin in the game when so many new nook owners were having problems. So far I REALLY like the Kindle!


If they work out all the kinks in the Nook I might take another look and could even switch. I highly doubt it though as I'm SO loving my Kindle! I figure it will take at least 2 firmware revisions to get the Nook up to par, and by that time I'm sure Amazon will have updated the Kindle. Maybe a new version to address the feature-gap. At this point it would take a lot to get me to switch.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> One thing I have noticed about nook _owners_: they absolutely, positively _must_ turn the device off. Off. Must be off when done reading. Off. Off off off. Unfortunately, there is a glitch in the software somewhere, and turning it off loses the last place read in the e-books. I think I have posted at least half a dozen times to just let it sleep, and they want it OFF. OFF. OFFFFFFFFF.


It looks like it might just be the reverse with the PRS-600. Rather than always putting it to sleep I think it needs to be turned off whenever it's not going to be used for extended periods of time, like overnight. The page turns in The Light Fantastic had slowed down to a crawl, it was flashing the same page, and then flashing in the new page, bloody ridiculous. I turned it off last night and the speed of the page turns was much better today.



EKing said:


> While I was there, a few other guys had gathered. They were discussing the kindle vs. nook hung and the new nook owner says that nook can get books from just about anywhere while kindle is stuck with amazon. When I argued, they said I was awfully defensive of the kindle so maybe the nook is better! <sigh>


All e-readers are tied when it comes to DRM free content as it's quite easy to drag a DRM free file into Calibre and get whatever format you need for the device you have. So the only true way to compare the devices is with DRM'd content and unless a person breaks DRM the Kindle is very much stuck with Amazon, the nook is not stuck with B&N.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I have my nook and I have to say the library ebook borrowing feature is fantastic -- it was the main reason I got the nook to supplement my K2. I have access to the New York Public Library which has a great selection of ebooks. I have the updated software and other than a slight lag with page turns as compared to my K2, it works great. I expect to use both of my e-readers a lot in coming years; given the significant increase in my reading since I got my K2, I expect that to only continue to increase in the future.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Selcien said:


> All e-readers are tied when it comes to DRM free content as it's quite easy to drag a DRM free file into Calibre and get whatever format you need for the device you have. So the only true way to compare the devices is with DRM'd content and unless a person breaks DRM the Kindle is very much stuck with Amazon, the nook is not stuck with B&N.


He wasn't talking about DRM books, he was telling them that the ONLY place you can get books on the kindle is from Amazon... which is completely untrue. I know being able to get library books would be fine and all (if you can get them from your library after waiting forever - no success with our local libraries in this area). But, the statement he made was untrue. Maybe I'm a little sensitive since he's been kindle bashing ever since the nook was announced and will "preach" to the world about how wonderful the nook is (before it even came out).

I know this topic is very similar to Canon vs. Nikon, and I'm a Canon and a Kindle girl.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

EKing said:


> He wasn't talking about DRM books, he was telling them that the ONLY place you can get books on the kindle is from Amazon... which is completely untrue. I know being able to get library books would be fine and all (if you can get them from your library after waiting forever - no success with our local libraries in this area). But, the statement he made was untrue.


It may be untrue but I feel that it puts the emphasis where it needs to be. If the Amazon e-bookstore is more important than the other e-bookstores then the Kindle is more likely to be the better choice for someone, if having a variety of e-bookstores is more important then the nook is more likely to be the better choice.



EKing said:


> Maybe I'm a little sensitive since he's been kindle bashing ever since the nook was announced and will "preach" to the world about how wonderful the nook is (before it even came out).
> 
> I know this topic is very similar to Canon vs. Nikon, and I'm a Canon and a Kindle girl.


For me it's similar to SEGA Dreamcast vs Sony Playstation 2, complete with a guy that bashed the Dreamcast and praised the PS2 hardware before it was ever released. I never expected to see this kind of silliness when it came to reading. Do yourself a favor and not let it bother you, it's not worth it.

To me, the most important thing that any of the e-readers offer are the screens, the e-ink screens are great to read on, beyond that is the ability to have a rather sizable library wherever you go, everything beyond that is a matter of personal preference, and hopefully people looking to buy their first e-reader will take the time to hop online and do research on the e-readers before buying one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can't read Amazon ebooks on a Nook or B&N books on a Kindle.  Hopefully some day this will change.  As it stands, for buying books from a wide source of ebook stores, none of the e-readers are a great choice.  That was never my criteria for choosing an e-reader.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> You can't read Amazon ebooks on a Nook or B&N books on a Kindle. Hopefully some day this will change. As it stands, for buying books from a wide source of ebook stores, none of the e-readers are a great choice. That was never my criteria for choosing an e-reader.


I agree that there are no great e-readers, and I don't mean just the DRM issues, but with everything that comes with purchasing a particular e-reader (the device, the customer service, the selection of books). No matter what e-reader a person buys right now there will be some compromise. However, the e-readers do have different strengths and weaknesses. For some the Kindle would be the best current choice, for others it would be a nook, for others one of the Sony's, and so on.

I have nothing against my Kindles but after using the touch screen on my PRS-600 I find myself not wanting to have anything to do with any e-reader that doesn't have a touch screen.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The biggest thing that drew me away from the nook and to the Kindle was Amazon's library. Sure, it's a proprietary format, but they have 99% of the books I look for. If they don't have it, nobody does. The nook is an attractive device, and it would be great if it's most touted features were working properly. I think it's exciting to see some real competition in a growing market for ereaders; whether we're "team nook" or "team Kindle," we'll all benefit as these companies battle it out to add the features we're asking for.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I dropped in to my local B&N yesterday, and spent a little time with the nook. I'm not giving up my K2 anytime soon, but I was surprised to be impressed by it.

It had the recent software update applied, and the page turns were pretty snappy. I did see it error out when the rep tried to change the font size, but the nook didn't lose the page it was on even despite the error.

I didn't play with the menus that much, but they did seem a little non-intuitive.

I like the look and size of the nook much better, I hardly ever use my K2's keyboard and the nook has a smaller overall footprint.

Amazon still wins on CS, selection and price... But the nook is a pretty slick little device. I hope Amazon makes a similar device that has less plastic bezel around the screen  Can't wait to see K3!

Unfortunately, the nook's software update doesn't do away with all the bad pre-update press.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my coworker got a nook for xmas and I got to hold it. it was very nice. I don't think it as easy on outset as kindle was but it is nice. seemed the same speed in page turns. being able to choose fonts is great. I liked the Screen Savors better. No not worth changing over but nice all the same.
sylvia


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I have nothing against my Kindles but after using the touch screen on my PRS-600 I find myself not wanting to have anything to do with any e-reader that doesn't have a touch screen.


Very interesting how different people's preferences are. I'm already annoyed nearly to the point of insanity when my Kindle gets fingerprints, smudges, or other detritus on the screen; I can't imagine having to touch it for all (or nearly all) control functions. This comes from a 2-year iPhone user who loves the touchscreen in that application.

So my stance is exactly opposite yours....I want nothing to do with any reader that HAS a touchscreen.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Then I'm somewhere in-between. Now that I think about it, I notice a lot more smudges and fingerprints on our kindle than on my sony reader. And while stuffs like this can get bothersome to the extent of starting to ruin my immersion, for some reason, I have no such feelings with devices that have touchscreen. I very much like the ability to change pages by simply swiping a finger across the screen.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me that on the touch screen on my nook the smudges are far worse than the ones on my iPhone.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The thing with touch screens is, the smudges look horrible until that backlight pops on.  E-ink screens don't have that, so smudges are going to be omnipresent.  I figure the same sort of thing is happening with the Nook.  Smudges even with the screen backlit show up on black and a lot of its interface is black from what I've seen.  Then when the strip goes to sleep you're left with a black rectangle of smudges and fingerprints... which even not on the screen of the book would probably keep drawing my eyes and driving me insane until I did away with every single one.  No touch screen ebook readers for me!  I love it on my Droid and my Zune, but don't wanna read anywhere near them... unless it's actually on my Droid.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

This smudges thing got me thinking about smudges

I have yet to notice them on my DX ... but then the ipod touch is constantly in a state of wiping, and the new work laptop has a 'shiny' outer finish that you look at wrong and smudges ... I found (and I've only had it the one day) that every time I do anything with it it is getting a wipe across my pant leg to get the paw prints (mine) off it.

and I have this smudges thing with my touchscreen motorola phone too ... hmmm.... I never realized ... thanks for point this out to I could become OCD about it.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

i own a K1, but really like the way the nook looks. looks arent enough reason to change, but nevertheless i think B&N did a much, much better job than amazon with overall aesthetics. 

i went to B&N and oversaw a customer asking about the nook. B&N employee was talking about "well, who are you going to talk to at amazon about books?"... yeah, i don't know, i don't think i've ever felt i needed to talk to someone about a book... but anyways... i want to go back and read my kindle at that store just to see if anyone says anything


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome, Jason.  I have a K1 also and am happy with it for the time being at least.  When it warms up here in the Chicago area, I want to head over to B&N also and get comfy in one of their big leather chairs . . . with my Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jasonrw said:


> B&N employee was talking about "well, who are you going to talk to at amazon about books?"...


Apparently they are not familiar with social networking. There are millions of people around the world you can talk to about books besides the bookseller.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I just want to say that I've rarely ever had a problem with fingerprints and smudges with my Kindles and that's bearing in mind that I do have a habit of touching the screens, to wipe a piece of debris off (usually a strand of stray felt), and when I have difficulties focusing on a single line of text as I'll trace a line with my finger until I can focus without the aid (I do the same with DTB's). If I'm going to end up touching the screen anyway I might as well use a device that offers touch functionality.

My annoyances with the PRS-600 are pretty much the same as with the Kindles, getting solid debris on the screen is very annoying, the thing that annoys me the most though is going to look up a word and finding that there is no definition for it. The new issue is that the touch screen doesn't always respond the way I want it to, it's touchy  , but still beats the Kindle interface, imo of course.

The one thing that I've noticed now that I've been looking for fingerprints and smudges is that the slip case that came with the PRS-600 does rub them off. I've also deliberately smudged up the screen and have found that the angles that they can be seen from are almost identical to the angles in which glare becomes an issue, so basically unusable angles. If I can't see it from an angle that I use for reading then it isn't going to bother me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Selcien said:


> the thing that annoys me the most though is going to look up a word and finding that there is no definition for it.


I was just reading a book that had quite a few words I looked up, because the K2i dictionary is so handy, and they were not there  what's with that - so I went to my paper dictionary - hmph not there either, then looked up on wickipedia hmph - well guess the author was making up names of "weapons" back in the olden days in Japan. Oh well - got the general definition by the usage tho.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I see a lot of made up words in books I read.  Sometimes I'll look it up on the dictionary on my kindle just to find out if it's a real word.  Occasionally, I'm surprised to find out that it is.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the nook has a dictionary too. i did not find it as quick or eay to use but that may have been familiarity of it. as you cas see I can't spell.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was just reading a book that had quite a few words I looked up, because the K2i dictionary is so handy, and they were not there  what's with that - so I went to my paper dictionary - hmph not there either, then looked up on wickipedia hmph - well guess the author was making up names of "weapons" back in the olden days in Japan. Oh well - got the general definition by the usage tho.


Now you have me curious what these words were!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Welcome, Jason. I have a K1 also and am happy with it for the time being at least. When it warms up here in the Chicago area, I want to head over to B&N also and get comfy in one of their big leather chairs . . . with my Kindle.


Next time I get comfy in one of the chairs at B & N my kindle will stay home and I will take my nook with me. If I am reading there I can get a free cookie or maybe a coffee!! Yes, you heard it right if you are reading your nook they give you free cookies!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Saylorgirl said:


> Next time I get comfy in one of the chairs at B & N my kindle will stay home and I will take my nook with me. If I am reading there I can get a free cookie or maybe a coffee!! Yes, you heard it right if you are reading your nook they give you free cookies!!


Good luck with that. This is not available in every store.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

And I bet in the places it -is- available the employees mutter every time they see a Nook


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Good luck with that. This is not available in every store.


My B & N has a Starbucks so I get one of the big chocolate chip cookies!! I've already been there twice! Good deal!! I had taken my kindle in before and got nothing free  so I am loving this feature for the nook!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that would NOT be a good feature for me... I luv cookies.. Oh so glad I have my kindle, because I would have trouble saying NO to a free cookie.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> that would NOT be a good feature for me... I luv cookies.. Oh so glad I have my kindle, because I would have trouble saying NO to a free cookie.


Me too -0 even if I am gluten free sometimes I'll get a cookie and sniff all the odor out.


----------

